# Gone



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Is it still under warranty?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

That kind of thing really ticks me off.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

WOW! I have been thinking about buying one of these for some time now but kept putting it off. I use my drill press with a drum set I have and for the little I do that work ok so far. 
I'm glad you posted this revenue Randy. It's a sham you had to spend more money on a 2nd one. Maybe you could buy a part that would make it work somewhat and then Craigslist it. 
Thanks for this review.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Randy,

Good luck. It's a crap shoot.

I looked at Home Depot's rigid version. Looked pretty rugged, but I am not sure of drum size.

Hey I think Grizzly has a floor model, and now have 6 months financing?


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm just over buying junk, especially if it's something you use quite often, Rockwell 20 years ago were rock solid but not anymore. Thomas the Rigid would be a good one but for my purposes, I need the round spindle not the belt as the rigid has.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

you should have returned it a long time ago. If issues started since day one, what made you keep the unit?
FYI the Ridgid 4424 is a belt and spindle sander.


----------



## copcarcollector (Aug 8, 2012)

The $200 Rigid has belt AND spindle, several sizes of spindles too! And really good reviews both here and at the HD site.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Lep that's a good question, but I think I have an answer, the equipment I need and use I can't afford any down time hence the reason I purchased from local and hopefully top quality in the Jet.

I see now what you are talking about on the Ridgid, I didn't realize but is it still only a 4"? I needed the 6" that's the reason I bought the Jet and already have a 4" belt sander but having a small shop this Ridgid would be idea, I'll have to put more thought into this.

Ok just got off the phone with Local HD and they have one in stock so I'll be taking the Jet back tomorrow and picking up the Ridged, come to find out even thought the Jet is a 6" drum after turning it on, it only comes up to 4" off the top of the table so I'm not getting the true full 6" only 4" that there made my mind up for me.


----------



## CalgaryGeoff (Aug 10, 2011)

I have a general oscillating spindle sander and it been good for years. No issues with it.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

The Ridgid is one of the few models with spindles, belt, and tilting table. 
Having used the tilting table and belt feature to chamfer hundreds of tenons, I sure wouldn't want to give that up. I find I use the belt 95% of the time. The left side is like a 3" spindle, so not much need to switch. 
Also the belt fairs gentle curves better, with less tendency to dig in.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I guess you don't want to hear that I bought the HF model for $89. with coupon from Wood magazine. I have had it about 8 months with mo problems encountered.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Stringer

I think this Rockwell is a knock off from the HF and I can see paying that for a HF and that's good, but for my needs I need something dependable, I've been up the HF path and still shop there but only for certain items. I just will-called the Ridgid and will pick it up tomorrow after returning the Jet.

Willie, I could use the belt but I need the round drums as I do a lot of cavity sanding and need sometimes the smallest down to 1/4" at times, I'm hoping that this will also replace my 4" belt sander thus freeing up even more space in my shop.

Thanks everyone for pointing out the Ridgid features to me.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Ridgid is very versatile. 1/2" to 2" spindles and like Pinto pointed out the large end of the belt is about 3". The only thing to remember is to stay off the small roller on the belt and you will be fine.
I see that there are a couple of Direct Tool outlets in Texas at the Tanger malls. Give them a call and you may get a good price on one. They have sales often and I saw where someone bought one a while back for 125.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow,

Let us know what you think?


----------



## Edwardnorton (Feb 15, 2013)

I have had the Harbor Freight version of this and it actually looks identical to your Rockwell. Honestly I have not had one issue with mine. It works the first time, every time. My table is 90 degree perfect to the spindle. I've owned this a little over 2 years and I use it almost daily. I lost a lot of faith in Rockwell when I bought their bladerunner. Sorry to read about your aggravation but understand it completely!


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I've had the ridged for several years.Use it a lot and no issues.


----------



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

Randy I have the Rigid sander and still bought the Jet. I found I needed the table to slant where the Rigid would not. I find I use both of them about the same. The price is really good on the Rigid and this way I can keep a smaller spindle on one and larger on the other. I agree, neither one has a spindle that goes above the table for me. Makes me wonder if the set up I had on the drill press would be just as good. That way you could raise or lower the table to get use of the whole drum. A bit like a scroll saw…5 " blade and we only use about 1 1/2" of it.


----------



## lcwood (Oct 31, 2010)

I have one like that
for me they are all the same inexpensive but working machine from china 
only change the brand name
can be found at 75, 150 or more .. I guess you need to seek better

I got mine at rockler (with discount) some years ago and it still doing the job. 
not a precision tool but very helpful

ridgid are better but it is too expensive to import to brazil


----------



## needshave (Jan 13, 2013)

I have a general, rock solid and very quiet.


----------



## PCM (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your SWINDLE sander. Good luck in finding another one. The Ridgid gets generally good reviews, though I had one for about a week before it died. However, HD took in back with no hassles.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Lot of clones of that unit:

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/1378#comment-1177251

I bought the HF unit for $89 with a coupon from a Woodworkers Journal (?) and it was dead on arrival. Took the bottom off to see if there was an obvious disconnected wire at the switch or something simple - nothing. Motor was dinky however. Found a used JET - all metal gears running in an oil bath. It's a tank.

Sometimes cheap tools work out, sometimes they don't.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm weighing the fence here on this but but I think and believe is that all of these clones might be great for light to medium use but I use mine heavy on a daily bases so I need one that's going to get the job done and I feel more comfortable buying a higher end unit.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Randy, I've bought the same Jet that you did if it's the one in the $500 range. I haven't used it yet because I've been carving lately. It does look like a really nice machine though.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Charles, only thing about the Jet at $520.00 is that you don't get the full benefit of the 6" drum you only still get 4" plus the sleeves cost more due to them being 6" just didn't make since to me, I've already taken it back and bought the Ridgid for $200.00 half the cost, I just hope it stands up to my task.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Randy,

Check this?

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Oscillating-Spindle-Sander/G1071

Looks HEAVY DUTY to me…LOL

Tom


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Yea Tom I think only the floor models offer the 6".


----------

